# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Agroquimicos en Esparrago causan perdidas a los Apicultores Piuranos

## Polinizaciones

Estimados agricultores, esto es real, ustedes al fumigar sus cultivos quizas sin querer estan matando Abejas, los daños son tremendos ya que no solo estan eliminando material biologico sino hciendo un daño al medio ambiente, las abejas contribuyen a la POLINIZACION de sus cultivos, por favor informence sobre estos agroquimicos a usar y sean racionales en su uso, miren como quedan las pobres colmenas despues de las fumigaciones, a ustedes no les gustaria que nosotros les envenenmos sus ganados!!!!!   https://www.facebook.com/remberta.bermudezbellinaTemas similares: VENTA ESPARRAGO VERDE Y/O ESPARRAGO BLANCO - PEPINO DE MAR EE.UU.: apicultores promocionan el consumo de miel para combatir las alergias Australia: apicultores financian programas de vigilancia apícola ATENCION APICULTORES EN CAJAMARCA Y LAMBAYEQUE Piuranos participaron con interés en foro "El Desafío del Agua"

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimados, espreocupante verdaderamente leer este tipo de comentarios ya que en la época enque vive la agricultura nos da muchas opciones para desarrollar una agriculturasaludable con el medio ambiente y la economía propia del agricultor sinperjudicar a terceras personas ya sea la apicultura, contaminación de suelos,aguas y el propio productor, etc, etc.  Personalmente conozco agricultoresque ocasionado este tipo de daños en anteriores tiempos y mucho han tenido quever los expendedores de productos ya que al parecer no existe una capacitaciónde uso adecuado de agroquímicos y reciclaje de los embases pero si existenmuchas recomendaciones de mostrador (preguntan de qué tamaño esta el cultivo ycomo es o que forma tiene la plaga). Esperemos cambiar progresivamenteaplicando un adecuado *MANEJO INTEGRADODE PLAGAS,* opción saludable y demostrada hasta económica si lo aplican con seriedad,bueno es cuestión de las autoridades, el SENASA viene desarrollando un importantetrabajo en este sentido mediante un Proyecto de las Mejoras Fitosanitarias delEspárrago, ya que se ha dado una NORMATIVA, que regula el uso exagerado deplaguicidas ya que las plantas deempaque exijan a sus proveedores a aplicar un Manejo Integrado en Campo, de locontrario la producción no podrá ser vendida. Espero poder aportar dealguna manera a estos trabajos en bien del desarrollo de la agriculturasaludable… Cordial saludo… Ing. Antonio Muñante 982542110 Agroesparr2@yahoo.es

----------

